# mluvit sám za sebe



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
můžu říct o knize, trošku poeticky asi, že mluví sama o sebe? Knihy mluvějí samy o sebe. Abych řekla, že nepotřebujou vysvětlení. Anebo, jak to můžu říct? Děkuju

Laura


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:


> Ahoj,
> můžu říct o knize, trošku poeticky asi, že mluví sama o sebe  (špatný pád; o sobě - lokativ)? Knihy mluví samy o sebe. Abych řekla, že nepotřebují vysvětlení. Anebo, jak to můžu říct? Děkuju
> 
> Laura


Ten fakt/to/čísla/statistiky mluví sám/samo/sama/samy za sebe. Ten fakt/to/čísla/statistiky je výmluvný/-é/-á/-é.

Kniha by také mohla mluvit sama za sebe. Nepřipadá mi to sice moc obvyklé, ale nedráždí mě to.

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc.
Ale to: Ten fakt/to/čísla/statistiky mluví sám/samo/sama/samy za sebe. Ten fakt/to/čísla/statistiky je výmluvný/-é/-á/-é. jsem moc dobře nerozuměla.

čau

Laura


----------



## Jana337

Uznávám, že to nebylo zrovna jasné. Tak znova. 
Ten fakt mluví sám za sebe. Ten fakt je výmluvný.
To mluví samo za sebe. To je výmluvné.
Čísla mluví sama za sebe. Čísla jsou výmluvná.
Statistiky mluví samy za sebe. Statistiky jsou výmluvné.

Jana


----------



## werrr

Jana337 said:


> Uznávám, že to nebylo zrovna jasné. Tak znova.
> Ten fakt mluví sám za sebe. Ten fakt je výmluvný.
> To mluví samo za sebe. To je výmluvné.
> Čísla mluví sama za sebe. Čísla jsou výmluvná.
> Statistiky mluví samy za sebe. Statistiky jsou výmluvné.
> 
> Jana


Podle mne zde spojení *kniha mluví sama za sebe* sedí zcela přesně. Pokud by někomu nebyl smysl jasný, není problém to "natvrdo" rozvést:

_kniha nepotřebuje žádné vysvětlení, neboť mluví sama za sebe_

_kniha mluví sama za sebe, tudíž nepotřebuje žádný doplňující komentář_

Za to *výmluvný* mně tady příliš nesedí. Výmluvný může mít dva významy:

1) *výřečný* (až _zavádějící_ nebo dokonce _obelhávající_) - např. výmluvný politik
2) *všeříkající* - např. výmluvné gesto (  možná je _všeříkající_ to slovo, které Laura hledá)

V případě pochybností, a u knihy je mám, bych se přikláněl k prvnímu.


----------



## parolearruffate

Jásné. Děkuju moc.


----------



## Jana337

werrr said:


> Podle mne zde spojení *kniha mluví sama za sebe* sedí zcela přesně. Pokud by někomu nebyl smysl jasný, není problém to "natvrdo" rozvést:
> 
> _kniha nepotřebuje žádné vysvětlení, neboť mluví sama za sebe_
> 
> _kniha mluví sama za sebe, tudíž nepotřebuje žádný doplňující komentář_
> 
> Za to *výmluvný* mně tady příliš nesedí. Výmluvný může mít dva významy:


Jasně, to ani nebyl návrh vztahující se ke knize, nýbrž vysvětlení, jak používáme "sám za sebe" (místo "sám o sobě").

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Je to vždycky moc hezké, mluvit s vámi o češtině.
Děkuju


----------

